# Female ruby hummer series



## HavToNo (Aug 19, 2018)

1B4A9072 by Tim, on Flickr



1B4A9075 by Tim, on Flickr



1B4A9095 by Tim, on Flickr



1B4A9062 by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Aug 19, 2018)

Stellar work!


----------



## HavToNo (Aug 19, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Stellar work!


Thanks so much.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 19, 2018)

_VERY_ beautiful! I love the closeup in #2.


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 19, 2018)

Tim, these are outstanding!


----------



## HavToNo (Aug 19, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> _VERY_ beautiful! I love the closeup in #2.





Jeff G said:


> Tim, these are outstanding!


Thank you very much.


----------



## JoeW (Aug 19, 2018)

Excellent work.  Great job.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 20, 2018)

Excellent set of images......


----------



## BrentC (Aug 20, 2018)

Stunning images Tim!  Love the closeup.


----------



## HavToNo (Aug 20, 2018)

JoeW said:


> Excellent work.  Great job.





Jeff15 said:


> Excellent set of images......





BrentC said:


> Stunning images Tim!  Love the closeup.


Thanks so much guys. It helps that I sit five feet from the honeysuckle bush and they get used to me sitting there.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree with the above statements that these are excellent images.


----------



## HavToNo (Aug 20, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Agree with the above statements above that these are excellent images.


Thank you Trevor.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 20, 2018)

Breathtaking!


----------



## zulu42 (Aug 20, 2018)

Truly excellent camera work on these beauties.


----------



## amj (Aug 21, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Truly excellent camera work on these beauties.



Absolutely awesome!


----------



## HavToNo (Aug 21, 2018)

greybeard said:


> Breathtaking!





zulu42 said:


> Truly excellent camera work on these beauties.





amj said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Truly excellent camera work on these beauties.
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## ImSoQuazy (Aug 28, 2018)

Nice Hummer


----------



## HavToNo (Aug 28, 2018)

ImSoQuazy said:


> Nice Hummer


Thank you.


----------

